# Making a run to the Double Nipple



## Bucket of Bait (Oct 4, 2007)

I thinking of making a run to the Double Nipple on Saturday. Anybody headed that way from Pensacola? My boat is a 24' Grady Offshore with single 225 Honda, 15hp kicker.
Thanks


----------



## BrntPhish (May 31, 2017)

We are prolly gonna pass and skip all the googans on Labor Day weekend....but would be interested in buddy boating out to new areas. We have a 27' SH gamefish with dual 250's .... We live in Dothan, but normally launch out of Pcola, bc we have family that goes with us that live near there.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

91-ish miles out to the rip based on yesterday's images. Help me out here. I am trying to fill in my trolling coordinates. I've heard the double nipple referenced quite a few times but can't seem to find the actual coordinates on the forum. I am assuming it's roughly due South of the Steppes and south-east from the Spur?


----------



## Bucket of Bait (Oct 4, 2007)

We may end up around yellow gravel fishing for grouper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

For reference:


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Appears to be blue at the double nipple:


----------



## Bucket of Bait (Oct 4, 2007)

That's the same image I was looking at the other day.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Look at salinity too- it may give you a better reading or validate what you are seeing.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> Look at salinity too- it may give you a better reading or validate what you are seeing.


What do you make of this? I am VERY new to this.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Just my opinions with my limited knowledge: Appomattox is in blue water and good chlorophyll but questionable altimetry- if it were open water there would most likely be no bait but it is a big FAD so not sure Altimetry counts at a rig- so I would try it

If you want to stay close, there might be a weedline north of double nipple but definitely a color change- the questions is how gradual. If staying close I would troll that area

Petronius is in crap

Ram Powell is questionable but might be a transition/line near it

Nakika is in crap

Skinny area between nakika and Appomattox looks kinda cool to troll

might be a line to troll north west of delta house and horn mountain which are both in OK water and might have fish on them


----------

